# Pandigital (White) Novel and USB port



## catrina17 (Dec 7, 2010)

Good Day! I have been troubleshooting this for a few hours and I can't seem to find a solution to whats happening. So, I was just given a Pandigital (White) Novel which had a little life to it when I recieved it, put the time in, etc. Then I went to charge it and used the wall charger for a little but it died and doesnt seem to want to turn on - so then I read about it a little more and you need the USB connected to a PC and a wall charger connected at the same time. 

When I went to plug it in - I keep getting the "USB not Recognized: One of the USB devices attached to this computer has malfunctioned, and Windows does not recognize it. 

I have uninstalled this port, disabled/enabled, etc. I do not know if this is a malfunction of the port or if it is a malfunction of the Pandigital Novel. I did put in my Jawbone bluetooth device and it detected that. 

I can't seem to find a driver to download. I have downloaded the firmware and 4 .net - the requirements say 3.5. 

However, in all of this, it won't turn on and it doesnt show the battery charging. It seemed so cool when I first opened it - I really hope to get this resolved! I just want to charge the battery and get the connection via USB going. 

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank You!


----------



## andrul (Dec 30, 2010)

I just received the 7" White for Christmas myself and was researching driver problems when I saw your question. Where did you read about needing to be plugged into the USB port to use the wall charger? Mine charges fine without it. Is it the White model or the Color model with the white chassis? If it's the White the model number on the back will have T10 in the middle of it while the color models have T40. From your description it sounds like you're having a problem with the unit or the charger itself. Is the light in the upper left hand corner lit when you have the charger plugged in?


----------

